

Advertisers and Publishers Adopt and Implement Do Not Track - Garbage
http://blog.mozilla.com/blog/2011/03/30/advertisers-and-publishers-adopt-and-implement-do-not-track/

======
dmboyd
Nice thought, but It seems like a misdirection of effort. How can you trust
malware/trackers not to track you? Isn't it no different to the flawed model
of a server trusting a client to perform its own authentication?

